# Classic Length 2013



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi ladies,

    Just wanted to make a home for those who are coming up on or have already pushed past BCL and TBL.  Classic is just around the bum from TBL.

  I have layers I am dealing with but my longest lengths have moved beyond  TBL and needed a place to socialize. 

  So come on in and get comfy for the journey to Classic in 2013.  No check in schedule.  Just visit, chat hair and report reaching Classic.

You can use grazing classic, or full classic as your marker.  The layers that start to develop at longer lengths some time take time to catch up.

  I am currently on a no measure challenge til Sept 2012.  

I use a modified Tightly Curly method which is working for me.

Experimenting with buns that don't require alot of gadets to keep up. I am partial to twists and braids to minimize tangles.  Currently using 8 twists and braids. 

     Welcome the company on the way to Classic.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 8, 2012)

Tweaked my regimine again.  Hot dry weather pushed that.  I also went down to 6 braids & twists. I have layers and my hair has multiple textures starting from the front and crown sorta 4aish changing to 3c-2ish as it gets down toward the nape.  It has been working keeping the area's separate in braids and twists but as it gets longer that is getting tedious.    








  If I have to go to daily COW to keep moistured during this heat I may try dropping down to 4 braids.  I just don't want to combine to much and run the risk of increased tangles.  Right now my tangles are minimal.  It may just be silliness on my part.  My new regimine could probably  handle it.  Well come my wash tomorrow I will decide.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 8, 2012)

Is BCL= Butt Crack Length?


----------



## CurlsOnFire23 (Jul 8, 2012)

one day....


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm only going to hit hip length in 2013, so I'm just subbing in hopes of gorgeous hair pics in here.


----------



## constance (Jul 8, 2012)

Joining. I have 6.5-7 inches to CL so 17 mos seems like a realistic time frame.  I'm in need of a trim but I'm deliberately waiting until I get where I'm going (CL) before I pull out the scissors (I really think my ragged ends have acted like a buffer).

Not sure when I'll straighten again but I'll measure in Dec, if not before.


----------



## manter26 (Jul 8, 2012)

wow! beautiful hair ladies. I'll be lurking.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jul 8, 2012)

I'll be lurking too. I hope you all post lots of pics!

Sent from my HTC Evo


----------



## MrsJaiDiva (Jul 9, 2012)

Not trying to look thirsty or anything but...


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2012)

Theresamonet said:


> Is BCL= Butt Crack Length?



  The very top of it is.  For myself BCL is 9 to 10 inches from Classic.(my bum is big)  TBL is about half way between BCL and Classic.  It's nice to have TBL as a middle marker to see progress.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 9, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks
I'm probably close to WL now and I am struggling with tangles. I don't think I want to go that long but I wanted to mention that my braids look a lot like yours (thick/thin wise not length) in your signature picture. I think our hair is similar.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2012)

constance.  I was thinking of you when I started this.  I was thinking the same that it was a resonable time to make it.  Besides this website needed a new Classic thread to get going. I don't use heat so my length checks will have to be either stretching or in a braid.   I know there are many ladies out there already at or close to but like to lurk only.  So we will consider them stealth company support.

   Right know I only S&D.  Haven't really had to destroy much.  I did get rid of a few extremely long strands here and there the other day.  So for the most part though I have layers they are fairly even.  

  You hair looks amazing in your avatar.  At average rate of growth you have a good chance of being there in 12 mos.  

  I have not decided whether to maintain at Classic and wait for the layers yet.  When  get there I will decide.  Right know just fine tuning the ole regimineto so when I get there it ill be just as easy to handle as when it was shorter.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> Vintagecoilylocks
> I'm probably close to WL now and I am struggling with tangles. I don't think I want to go that long but I wanted to mention that my braids look a lot like yours (thick/thin wise not length) in your signature picture. I think our hair is similar.



  I have to agree on the fact that I believe my under layer is similar to yours.  Let me tell you some history.  That under layer of mine use to always be broke off and shorter.  Even after my hair journey started and I had achieved length with the other parts of my hair.  I thought because it was softer it was ok and just did not grow.  Always tangled though.  Just last year I started treating it different then my 4ais 3' s and it is now the longest.  I started making sure it got protein and started using conditioner as a leave in before my oils.  Straight oils just gunked it up and it clumped and tangleged.  Jan this year I went full TC/CG and it has really improved.  I can say that I don't even consider tangles as an issue any more.  Idk what your regimine is but you can beat the tangles.  Tangles mean the hair is not in the condition it should be.  And yes my hair is very fine.  Its also very thin now after my shed but my normal head was still thin to med at best. 

   You need to reevaluate your products  and method.  It can be done.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 9, 2012)

constance said:


> Joining. I have 6.5-7 inches to CL so 17 mos seems like a realistic time frame.  I'm in need of a trim but I'm deliberately waiting until I get where I'm going (CL) before I pull out the scissors (I really think my ragged ends have acted like a buffer).
> 
> Not sure when I'll straighten again but I'll measure in Dec, if not before.



  If your ends are not split you could probably wait.  I just keep mine moistured and sealed and let them be.  I did snip an extremely long strand or two through out my head.  It was weird lately I noticed some major streamers that made it just down right silly braiding and twisting.  

  Some time those will SSK up on me because they are alone hanging below the rest of the braids/twists.  Can't have that


----------



## yamilee21 (Jul 10, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks, I was wondering what had happened to our old classic thread; no one was posting anymore.

I lost so much hair due to shedding between post-partum hair loss, serious illness and major stress; I went from a ponytail circumference of 5 inches to about 3 inches! In addition, my hair line receded way back. I've been able to get some of my edges back with the help of castor oil, but they have a long way to go. Because of the thinness and the bald spots, the longest tailbone+ hairs were looking extra-super-straggly. It didn't show much since I usually have my hair up, but it was starting to annoy even me, so I chopped off a bunch about a month ago. Much of the "old" hair is just about at waist now, but there is a lot of "new" hair that is only 2-5 inches long as well. With the summer heat and going to the beach, I am back to frequent co-washing and wet-bunning, which hopefully will help.

My hair grows so slowly; I actually thought I had reached terminal around tailbone, so I am not sure I will ever reach classic, even less so for 2013. My 4 year old daughter is well on her way though; she's only about 2 inches from classic on her longest layers. Her hair likes to shrink back up to her shoulders though, .


----------



## constance (Jul 10, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> constance.  I was thinking of you when I started this.  I was thinking the same that it was a resonable time to make it.  Besides this website needed a new Classic thread to get going. I don't use heat so my length checks will have to be either stretching or in a braid.   I know there are many ladies out there already at or close to but like to lurk only.  So we will consider them stealth company support.
> 
> You hair looks amazing in your avatar.  At average rate of growth you have a good chance of being there in 12 mos.
> 
> I have not decided whether to maintain at Classic and wait for the layers yet.  When  get there I will decide.  Right know just fine tuning the ole regimineto so when I get there it ill be just as easy to handle as when it was shorter.



Vintagecoilylocks, thank you! My growth rate is a modest .25-.33 a month though I've been getting .40 the last few months.  Not sure why but I'm not complaining. I'm hoping it'll stay this way otherwise CL will be sometime in 2014. 

I'm avoiding heat, too.  I've blown dry 3x this year-twice on cool and once on warm AND I straightened with a curling iron 2 times so that's it for me.  

I'm also pondering whether I should maintain at CL until everything is even or just trim and keep growing. Humm....


----------



## constance (Jul 10, 2012)

yamilee21 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks, I was wondering what had happened to our old classic thread; no one was posting anymore.
> 
> I lost so much hair due to shedding between post-partum hair loss, serious illness and major stress; I went from a ponytail circumference of 5 inches to about 3 inches! In addition, my hair line receded way back. I've been able to get some of my edges back with the help of castor oil, but they have a long way to go. *Because of the thinness and the bald spots, the longest tailbone+ hairs were looking extra-super-straggly. It didn't show much since I usually have my hair up, but it was starting to annoy even me, so I chopped off a bunch about a month ago.* Much of the "old" hair is just about at waist now, but *there is a lot of "new" hair that is only 2-5 inches long *as well. With the summer heat and going to the beach, I am back to frequent co-washing and wet-bunning, which hopefully will help.
> 
> My hair grows so slowly; I actually thought I had reached terminal around tailbone, so I am not sure I will ever reach classic, even less so for 2013. My 4 year old daughter is well on her way though; she's only about 2 inches from classic on her longest layers. Her hair likes to shrink back up to her shoulders though, .



yamilee21, I go back and forth about trimming those super long "outliers," too. They bother me to no end when I straighten (they look flat out gross), but my hair is curly and up most of the time. Sigh, I may follow your lead and clip.

Congrats on the new growth and I bet your daughter's hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 10, 2012)

yamilee21 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks, I was wondering what had happened to our old classic thread; no one was posting anymore.
> 
> I lost so much hair due to shedding between post-partum hair loss, serious illness and major stress; I went from a ponytail circumference of 5 inches to about 3 inches! In addition, my hair line receded way back. I've been able to get some of my edges back with the help of castor oil, but they have a long way to go. Because of the thinness and the bald spots, the longest tailbone+ hairs were looking extra-super-straggly. It didn't show much since I usually have my hair up, but it was starting to annoy even me, so I chopped off a bunch about a month ago. Much of the "old" hair is just about at waist now, but there is a lot of "new" hair that is only 2-5 inches long as well. With the summer heat and going to the beach, I am back to frequent co-washing and wet-bunning, which hopefully will help.
> 
> My hair grows so slowly; I actually thought I had reached terminal around tailbone, so I am not sure I will ever reach classic, even less so for 2013. My 4 year old daughter is well on her way though; she's only about 2 inches from classic on her longest layers. Her hair likes to shrink back up to her shoulders though, .



 I believe the other thread expired.  So I just thought I start a new one that was a goal of Classic.   

 When I returned to this board last year I was where you were.  Thin from a five year shed and stopped with a few hairs just at BCL(top of my tailbone).  Since I always wear my hair up I decided that cutting it would just mean more work not more of what I wanted which was longer thicker hair.  I thought my reclamation journey would only be saving what I had and possibly some new growth for thickness.  I was at first in denial when my daughter reported my hair looked longer.  I was so sure it was terminal.  I was focused on saving and regrowth.  Over at LHC people have reported stopped growth during shedding and thenafter 2, 3, 4, years they started gaining length again.  One person was after 5 and another after 7 years of thinking they were terminal.  I had given up on Classic but now my longest layer is 1/2 inch to 1 inch away and all the other layers are still moving.  I am also dealing with new growth ranging from 7 to 1 inch. I have demarcation lines of thickness spaced 6 to 8 inches.  I say yeah because that means thickness is coming.  So just keep up with your routine and let it grow.  I started a modified tightly curly method in Jan and in March  tried her full process.  The only thing I don't do is the brush.  I still finger detangle and I don't wear my hair loose.  Recently though I had to increase wash days to every four days and a moisture treatment in between.  So yesterday I did a supper protein and moisture treatment and It is very nice today.  I really felt better when I was on a thread at LHC for woman who went through some awlful sheds and to see the recovery results were inspiring.  I am so surprised as to how much better my hair is just in one year.   So sign up to the length challenge closet to your length for a goal and let the thickness come in time. You were almost Classic before.   I will be rooting for you.


----------



## constance (Jul 15, 2012)

A few ladies have sent me emails asking how long it took for my hair to reach the length it is in my avatar (partial hl).  3.5 yrs. Yes, an eternity.   Hopefully others will have better luck, but this is how my retention improved:

Yr #1: (retained) 1.5 inches
Yr #2: 4 inches
Yr #3: 3 inches (hair grew slower this yr but I retained every mm)
Yr #4: at least 2 inches so far


----------



## brg240 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm game! Classic length for me is 3" under tbl for me.

I should end this year with full hip provided no set backs(maybe longer depends how much i have to trim) and i might cut to midway between hip and wl in dec. Which means i should (provided my hair works with me) reach tbl by jul and classic by the end of 2013


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 16, 2012)

brg240 said:


> I'm game! Classic length for me is 3" under tbl for me.
> 
> I should end this year with full hip provided no set backs(maybe longer depends how much i have to trim) and i might cut to midway between hip and wl in dec. Which means i should (provided my hair works with me) reach tbl by jul and classic by the end of 2013



  Sounds like a good plan.  Lovely to have your company.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 16, 2012)

My change to washing more frequently has really helped in this hot weather.  I was worried this summer would cause some problems.  I see I need to stay dillegent because the longer the hair the needs change.  Meanwhile I have even more new growth that as virgin hair has different needs.  Very challenging.  My shedding is so low I can't believe it but loveing it.  This frequent washing willl help me clear out some excess conditioners.    I decided to use twists though to speed up the whole process.  My hair drys faster in twists also.  Still using about 9 twists then I bun them.


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm in too. I won't be checking until the end of the year, just because that is way longer than I ever thought I wanted. But now that I'm trying to do the curly thing, I actually need my hair to grow out so that my wash and go will be below my shoulders. My hair is sooooo coily. I'm hip length now, TBL is 2 - 3 inches below that and classic is maybe 7 - 8 inches from TBL. I'll have to measure to be sure.  But it should happen if all I'm doing is trimming for the next year and a half.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 18, 2012)

Dee Raven said:


> I'm in too. I won't be checking until the end of the year, just because that is way longer than I ever thought I wanted. But now that I'm trying to do the curly thing, I actually need my hair to grow out so that my wash and go will be below my shoulders. My hair is sooooo coily. I'm hip length now, TBL is 2 - 3 inches below that and classic is maybe 7 - 8 inches from TBL. I'll have to measure to be sure.  But it should happen if all I'm doing is trimming for the next year and a half.



  Welcome on the journey.  The more the better.  I was conditioning washing before but when I really did these curly method completely it has made it so that the longer will not be so difficult to care for.  Yes it should happen, I just need to be patient.


----------



## Lita (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Seamonster (Jul 19, 2012)

So excited to have a Classic length thread.  I love all you long haired girls! Subbed of course. 

Just putting in my annual request, pictures of even your everyday hairstyles, braid/twist thickness, shrinkage, etc is much appreciated. Thanks in advance for staying active after you have most certainly mastered the hair journey. We short haired ladies appreciate the information.  Back to lurking.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 19, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I have to agree on the fact that I believe my under layer is similar to yours.  Let me tell you some history.  That under layer of mine use to always be broke off and shorter.  Even after my hair journey started and I had achieved length with the other parts of my hair.  I thought because it was softer it was ok and just did not grow.  Always tangled though.  Just last year I started treating it different then my 4ais 3' s and it is now the longest.  I started making sure it got protein and started using conditioner as a leave in before my oils.  Straight oils just gunked it up and it clumped and tangleged.  Jan this year I went full TC/CG and it has really improved.  I can say that I don't even consider tangles as an issue any more.  Idk what your regimine is but you can beat the tangles.  Tangles mean the hair is not in the condition it should be.  And yes my hair is very fine.  Its also very thin now after my shed but my normal head was still thin to med at best.
> 
> You need to reevaluate your products  and method.  It can be done.



Thanks Vintagecoilylocks
I have upped my protein and I'm using much more conditioner as a leave-in. It is definitely helping. Also, I have been making sure I stretch my hair each night in braids or twists and that seems to help with the tangles.

Do you color your hair? I find that when I've colored to get rid of gray I have terrible tangles. Now I'm just dealing with the gray and my hair is so much softer and healthier.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks
one more question - what proteins are working best for you?


----------



## Garner (Jul 20, 2012)

You ladies are such an inspiration!!!  Subscribing.  Vintagecoilylocks...you indicate you are doing TC/CG, could you share your regimen, please. Lita, constance, DeeRaven please share your's as well.  Thanks!!!


----------



## constance (Jul 20, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Just putting in my annual request, pictures of even your everyday hairstyles, braid/twist thickness, shrinkage, etc is much appreciated.



I wear buns most of the time.  I only use this one when I'm in the process of dcing and then grow too tired to rinse. I pull back, twist, and let hair air dry under tightly tied scarf. I go on about my business and rinse a few dys later. I try not to let this happen more than 1x every 4-6 wks.

(pic some of my hair is grey-the conditioner dries clear)


----------



## constance (Jul 22, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Just putting in my annual request, pictures of even your everyday hairstyles, braid/twist thickness, *shrinkage,* etc is much appreciated. Thanks in advance for staying active after you have most certainly mastered the hair journey. We short haired ladies appreciate the information.  Back to lurking.



Here's a pic of my shrinkage taken today (grazing hl when stretched). 

[URL=http://s956.photobucket.com/albums/ae46/brookingsenterprises/?action=view&current=IMG_9979-1.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## NJoy (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm subbing in anticipation of the insanely delicious pics.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 23, 2012)

wavezncurlz said:


> Thanks Vintagecoilylocks
> I have upped my protein and I'm using much more conditioner as a leave-in. It is definitely helping. Also, I have been making sure I stretch my hair each night in braids or twists and that seems to help with the tangles.
> 
> Do you color your hair? I find that when I've colored to get rid of gray I have terrible tangles. Now I'm just dealing with the gray and my hair is so much softer and healthier.





wavezncurlz said:


> Vintagecoilylocks
> one more question - what proteins are working best for you?



  Well I wouldn't be vintage any more if I colored my grey/silver/white  I tried hair color a long while ago.  Dried out my hair so.  The only one that didn't was a hampagne color one.  But I just did not want to keep that up.  So when I went to as much natural products as I could the hair color just did not fit into my plan.  
  I am glad to hear you have had progress.    
I use eggs and nut oils to add protein.  I keep my diet balanced with protein.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 23, 2012)

constance said:


> I wear buns most of the time.  I only use this one when I'm in the process of dcing and then grow too tired to rinse. I pull back, twist, and let hair air dry under tightly tied scarf. I go on about my business and rinse a few dys later. I try not to let this happen more than 1x every 4-6 wks.
> 
> (pic some of my hair is grey-the conditioner dries clear)



  That is a beautiful swirl of a bun.  I really need to try loose haired buns.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 23, 2012)

Garner said:


> You ladies are such an inspiration!!!  Subscribing.  Vintagecoilylocks...you indicate you are doing TC/CG, could you share your regimen, please. Lita, constance, DeeRaven please share your's as well.  Thanks!!!



  My regimine is fairly simple.  In twists or braids, Cw, ACV rinse, add conditioner leave-in.  Next day untwist or braid, finger detangle, apply sealer, and re twist or braid.  Some times prepoo with protein mixture.  Currently on a every 2-4 day cycle to beat the heat.   8 braids or twists.  Then I bun those.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 23, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well I wouldn't be vintage any more if I colored my grey/silver/white I tried hair color a long while ago. Dried out my hair so. The only one that didn't was a hampagne color one. But I just did not want to keep that up. So when I went to as much natural products as I could the hair color just did not fit into my plan.
> I am glad to hear you have had progress.
> I use eggs and nut oils to add protein. I keep my diet balanced with protein.


 
I'm slow - didn't even catch the vintage reference. 
I'm glad to hear that coloring was hard on your hair too. At least I'm not alone. I get jealous when I see these girls with cool colors and rapunzel hair. My hair can't take it. I may try henna again though. 
Thanks for the info! I'll be checking in every so often.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 23, 2012)

Great thread.  Thanks.

I'm currently at tbl (which I thought was my final goal, but now I'm not so sure).    Classic does sound pretty cool too.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 23, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Well I wouldn't be vintage any more if I colored my grey/silver/white  I tried hair color a long while ago.  Dried out my hair so.  The only one that didn't was a hampagne color one.  But I just did not want to keep that up.  So when I went to as much natural products as I could the hair color just did not fit into my plan.
> I am glad to hear you have had progress.
> I use eggs and nut oils to add protein.  I keep my diet balanced with protein.



I know I am jumping on in here but I was wondering what you thought about henna? I use it all the time for my grey and over all hair but I am not bsl yet I want to know if or why not the longer haired ladies are or not using henna?


----------



## Dee Raven (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, I'm starting to see a lot of SSKs so I'm going to have to go  back to stretched styles. What a bummer. Cest la vie.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know if I ask this already but where is Toy???


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 24, 2012)

oh another one out missing Starr1 what happen to her???


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 24, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> I know I am jumping on in here but I was wondering what you thought about henna? I use it all the time for my grey and over all hair but I am not bsl yet I want to know if or why not the longer haired ladies are or not using henna?



  Henna was sort of a love hate thing with me.  I liked the idea of the naturualness of it.  Last I used it I was approaching BSL and only was grey in the front.  That is were I have the most now also.  I had to use champagne or natural first then used a color and it still did not go to my natural color.  I was two toned.  As my hair grew it became way too much time spent for it to wash out so fast.


----------



## Toy (Jul 25, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> I don't know if I ask this already but where is @Toy???


 

Shadiyah,Im here Thanks for checking for me,noooooo Classic Length for me.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 25, 2012)

Toy said:


> Shadiyah,Im here Thanks for checking for me,noooooo Classic Length for me.



yaa Toy I have not seen you around in a long time or I must not have been reading the threads you been hanging around in..


----------



## Toy (Jul 26, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> yaa @Toy I have not seen you around in a long time or I must not have been reading the threads you been hanging around in..


 

Shadiyah,I haven't been around like i use to getting Married soon and i have been very very busy.


----------



## SEMO (Jul 26, 2012)

constance said:


> Here's a pic of my shrinkage taken today (grazing hl when stretched).



constance

Your hair is awesome!  Love the thickness!   You and I seem to have similar amounts of shrinkage.

Also, I really need to take some updated hair pictures.  The curly and straight hair pictures in my siggy are a year old.  I'm not even 100% about what length I am now.  I know that I'm at least full waist length by now, maybe a bit more.

But I don't think I'd reach classic length by the end of 2013.  Not without taking hair vitamins at least.  But I'm looking forward to checking in on this thread from time to time.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 27, 2012)

Toy said:


> Shadiyah,I haven't been around like i use to getting Married soon and i have been very very busy.



Toy  girl it is always good to hear that kind of news. Lots of


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 27, 2012)

Toy said:


> Shadiyah,I haven't been around like i use to getting Married soon and i have been very very busy.



  Congrats and God bless.  Make sure we get pictures of you at the wedding.


----------



## Toy (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you Ladies!!!


----------



## Allandra (Jul 27, 2012)

Toy

Congratulations.  How will you be wearing your hair on your wedding day?


----------



## Toy (Jul 27, 2012)

Allandra,I have not figured that out yet..I have a couple of ideas but we shall see.


----------



## jenaccess (Jul 28, 2012)

You ladies are such an inspiration!


----------



## SmileyNY (Jul 28, 2012)

Subbing 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 29, 2012)

reading this thread has made me put my hair in twist had to put gel on the ends to make them stay and I hope this do  not destroy my ends ?????


----------



## Lita (Jul 31, 2012)

Garner said:


> You ladies are such an inspiration!!!  Subscribing.  Vintagecoilylocks...you indicate you are doing TC/CG, could you share your regimen, please. Lita, constance, DeeRaven please share your's as well.  Thanks!!!



Garner Hi..Don't know what's going on with my mentions..

I wash my hair maybe 2xs a week in the summer..in the winter 1x a week.. I Dc after every wash 1-2hr,I leave it in..I use a leave-in after each wash/Dc too..moisturize 2-3xs a week & seale my ends on a regular..PS 95% of the time..Twists,braids & buns..I keep a bang..I apply pomades,oils to my scalp....Flat ion 4-5xs a year..

*Love conditioners & trying new products..lol

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Jul 31, 2012)

subscribing to lurk....


----------



## My Friend (Aug 1, 2012)

Chicken head passing through.


----------



## truequeen06 (Aug 1, 2012)

My Friend said:


> Chicken head passing through.



I'm sorry but this made me 

I think I want to join this challenge.  I finally made it to bcl  and need about 8.5-9 inches to make it to classic.  I just might reach classic by the end of 2013.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Aug 18, 2012)

truequeen06 said:


> I'm sorry but this made me
> 
> I think I want to join this challenge.  I finally made it to bcl  and need about 8.5-9 inches to make it to classic.  I just might reach classic by the end of 2013.



  Wow its been this long since I was on here.  Welcome and beautiful hair BTW.

  Are you natural,  what is your regimine.  We have lots of lurkers and supporters who want to someday make it to longer lengths.  Your calculations sound about right.  Hope we are all at Classic and beyond this time next year.


----------



## Poohbear (Aug 27, 2012)

constance said:


> I wear buns most of the time.  I only use this one when I'm in the process of dcing and then grow too tired to rinse. I pull back, twist, and let hair air dry under tightly tied scarf. I go on about my business and rinse a few dys later. I try not to let this happen more than 1x every 4-6 wks.
> 
> (pic some of my hair is grey-the conditioner dries clear)



constance - how often do you redo your bun during the week? And are you wearing a ponytail holder at all or is it only being held by a hair pin? And how often do you wash you hair?


----------



## constance (Aug 27, 2012)

Poohbear, I only style it once.  At the end of the day I take out the pins (one is visible in the pic) and loosen the twist a bit and then tie it up in a headscarf.  I do not use elastics or ponytail holders-I just twist the hair around itself and pin.

Right now I'm washing my hair once every 1-1.5 wks.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Aug 29, 2012)

constance said:


> Poohbear, I only style it once.  At the end of the day I take out the pins (one is visible in the pic) and loosen the twist a bit and then tie it up in a headscarf.  I do not use elastics or ponytail holders-I just twist the hair around itself and pin.
> 
> Right now I'm washing my hair once every 1-1.5 wks.



  I might have to try this method.  Ist getting longer and my lead hairs just are annoying with braiding and twisting.  How much detangling are you facing each evening?


----------



## constance (Aug 29, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I might have to try this method.  Ist getting longer and my lead hairs just are annoying with braiding and twisting.  How much detangling are you facing each evening?



Vintagecoilylocks, [guilty look] I only detangle in the shower when I shampoo & dc.  I saturate with evoo or a leave in and keep the ends straight.  If I can manage to do that (keep ends straight) while they dry and afterward, it's smooth sailing. 

I'm really making retaining every inch a priority bc I'm still undecided on this whole trimming thing when the ends are healthy just uneven.  It's like hari kari or something.


----------



## ilong (Aug 29, 2012)

Toy - congratulations on your upcoming marriage.  I know you will be a Cinderella bride.

I looked at your pics and your hair is absolutely beautiful.   Looks like you are already at classic length or so close it really doesn't matter.


----------



## truequeen06 (Aug 29, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Wow its been this long since I was on here.  Welcome and beautiful hair BTW.
> 
> Are you natural,  what is your regimine.  We have lots of lurkers and supporters who want to someday make it to longer lengths.  Your calculations sound about right.  Hope we are all at Classic and beyond this time next year.



I'm just now seeing this!  Thank you for the welcome 

I am fully natural.  I've never not been natural (yes I know double negative).

I wash and deep condition once a week.  Between washes and conditioning, I cowash or just rinse my hair in the morning (because I want to do a wash n go, but mostly because I like the feeling of water on my scalp).  I moisturize everyday and use coconut oil or olive oil to seal.  For styling, I do a lot of buns, ponytails, and wash n go's.


----------



## Toy (Aug 29, 2012)

ilong said:


> @Toy - congratulations on your upcoming marriage. I know you will be a Cinderella bride.
> 
> I looked at your pics and your hair is absolutely beautiful. Looks like you are already at classic length or so close it really doesn't matter.


 

ilong,Thank you that was so sweet a Cinderella bride...I think i am very close to classic haven't check, dont want that much hair.what i am dealing with now is enough.Thank you sweet compliment


----------



## NJoy (Oct 12, 2012)

*ahem*  Sho is quiet in here.

Bumping to shake things up a bit.


----------



## Dee Raven (Oct 15, 2012)

Ya, where is everybody? I don't think I'm going to be able to make this challenge (CL seems so long), but I'm still holding in. I think I should be back to TBL by December. Will see for end of the year length check. Then I should technically have about three inches left from there, so I should (again technically) be able to hit CL sometime next year with a few trims included. Yaa!


----------



## karenjoe (Oct 15, 2012)

why did i bring my ... in here? oh yeah lurking....


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 16, 2012)

constance said:


> Poohbear, I only style it once.  At the end of the day I take out the pins (one is visible in the pic) and loosen the twist a bit and then tie it up in a headscarf.  I do not use elastics or ponytail holders-I just twist the hair around itself and pin.
> 
> Right now I'm washing my hair once every 1-1.5 wks.



constance - I wish my bun could be done without elastics or ponytail holders and still have the volume like yours. My hair is currently APL/BSB but it's uber shrinky! And how do you keep the top and sides from forming those humps? In other words, how do you keep the top and sides laid down with just hair pins? When I tried to do this awhile ago, I get that poofy hump on top and it makes my bun look smaller.  I'm gonna try it again tomorrow morning. I feel like ponytail holders may cause unseen breakage.


----------



## constance (Oct 16, 2012)

Poohbear, my hair shrinks a lot too. I was able to keep the hair flat in the one pic bc my hair was wet and I wrapped a scarf around it while it dried.  

If my hair is already dry then I will have a fluffier/less sleek look. I section it and twist it in 2 or three concentric circles like a cinnamon bun.  The crown area is the first section, the nape is the second & I twist that around the crown section, and the front is parted and becomes the third section that I twist around the other two.  I tuck the hair under itself and pin with plastic pins or those wide hair pins.   Here are 2 pics. (Sorry about the size.)


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Oct 16, 2012)

Now that is what i all a princess bun constance....soo gorge


----------



## leiah (Oct 16, 2012)

constance gorgeous!

I like these pins for buns, they are like 3 inches long. 





now I use a hairstick every day.  If I dont want the look of a stick I have tiny ones that are completely hidden in my hair


----------



## kurlllz (Oct 17, 2012)

One day.....♥ you ladies length!


----------



## Poohbear (Oct 17, 2012)

constance said:


> Poohbear, my hair shrinks a lot too. I was able to keep the hair flat in the one pic bc my hair was wet and I wrapped a scarf around it while it dried.
> 
> If my hair is already dry then I will have a fluffier/less sleek look. I section it and twist it in 2 or three concentric circles like a cinnamon bun.  The crown area is the first section, the nape is the second & I twist that around the crown section, and the front is parted and becomes the third section that I twist around the other two.  I tuck the hair under itself and pin with plastic pins or those wide hair pins.   Here are 2 pics. (Sorry about the size.)



constance - gorgeous big bun!!! I tried to use just the goody's hair day pin but it did not work for me. My bun was too small for my liking. I think I need more length in order to achieve a bun like yours.

So instead, I decided to just use a small ponytail holder without having to loop it around twice! And my bun still held in place. I was excited. In order to do this, I held the base of my hair and looped it around my hand then put the ponytail holder over the whole bun. Letting my hair airdry in flat twists prior to doing this really helped with getting enough bulk for my bun. I did a flat twists in the front/side:

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## constance (Oct 17, 2012)

leiah, you have lovely hair! Thanks for sharing a pic of those pins. The only tools I have are those short Goody pins and chopsticks used as hair sticks. I will def. add these to my stash.

Poohbear,  I like your hair style.  Your bun looks happy and full, and I love your earrings!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks ladies for all the updates.
NJoy thanks for the bump.

constance Just loveing that twisted bun

Poohbear your natural hair is looking so nice

  I' ve off line for a while and no power due to storm.  Even when I had access to the library it prevents you from posting.   Oh well I am back for now.

   I have stayed in small braids but today will detangle before tommorrow's wash day and put in larger braids just to take a break.   My crown and front sides which were the shortest are finally grazing hip.  I am being patient and keeping it moisturized and detangled.  My curls are their own worst enemy the way they back curl and create knots.  This week I purchased large satin covered curlers to roll them and put and end to that.  I had hesitated because I liked the curls but they like to tangle.   Now my daughter's will go into a perfect pencil size curl and never tangle on ita self.  My curls are actually more of a squiggly than a curl



     I will try and get my daughter to take photo's in Dec.

Last photo loose taken


----------



## NJoy (Nov 20, 2012)

constance;17061511 [USER=3145 said:
			
		

> Poohbear[/USER][/URL], my hair shrinks a lot too. I was able to keep the hair flat in the one pic bc my hair was wet and I wrapped a scarf around it while it dried.
> 
> If my hair is already dry then I will have a fluffier/less sleek look. I section it and twist it in 2 or three concentric circles like a cinnamon bun. The crown area is the first section, the nape is the second & I twist that around the crown section, and the front is parted and becomes the third section that I twist around the other two. I tuck the hair under itself and pin with plastic pins or those wide hair pins. Here are 2 pics. (Sorry about the size.)


 
constance

That bun is  I don't suppose you'd be willing to do a, uhh......video.......perhaps....


----------



## Lita (Nov 21, 2012)

constance Beautiful..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 24, 2012)

So I redudce my braids down to 8 from 15.  My hair was thin after my shed.  With the larger braids I can now see the 8-9 inch new growth.   There is a definate thickness there I did not have a year ago.  Yeah!  

   I knew I had a lot of shorties but it has taken a while to really show up.  So Now I have a serious taper not due to breakage or shedding but from all the new growth.     I also have have the continued task of keeping those very curly new growth from tangling around the longer hair.  Keeping it washed more frequently and detangle a least every 2 days has shown to be the only way to keep them under control.  

  So it will take 4-5 years for those to reach  the length my hair is now.  If my hair keeps growing on to finger tip I may stop there for a while and maintain.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 28, 2012)

I am on a hair roller coaster.  I just could not wait to reduce the amount of braids to speed up the process and I have just washed my hair with 7 braids but now I really miss the smaller braids.  Now I don't know why again I wanted to get rid of them.  Maybe it is faster.  However, when I have really small braids detangling is fast but rebraiding is longer.  With larger braids detangling is longer rebraiding is faster.  I think I will time my self and then see if I will return to smaller.  One thing my hair drys faster in smaller. 

  After a year of this I haven' t figuared out which ones are less damaging.erplexed


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 29, 2012)

Well I was up till mid night last night going back to smaller braids.  

   I do like them better.  Still could break it down smaller. I like the way it behaves as if my hair is loose with out the hassel.  Makes for really nice neat buns.


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 18, 2012)

Bumping to see how all of you are progressing on your journey to classic.


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

Starr1 Hi! I'm trying for full length,but like my Mom said,my hair was never even..So I guess,what will be,will be.(I) have cut my hair in blunt styles & it stiil grows the same..lol...




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 18, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks Your braids are looking really nice...Like the color.




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 19, 2012)

Starr1 said:


> Bumping to see how all of you are progressing on your journey to classic.



  Nice to hear from you.  My recovery from my shed is slow but hopeful.  I have a layer at Classic and two more to nuture to Classic and longer.  Its a journey alright.  If I get to Finger tip with the longest layer I may have to go against my nature and maintain there for the other layers to catch up.  Its just very tedious keeping the shorter layers detangled from the longer ones.  My coils like to wrap around and twist around the longer hairs.  But really I don't know if a cut will make all that much difference since I also have different textures

   Any advice from a long hair like you would be welcome.  Are you at knee or longer?  

Lita.  Are you microtimming to maintain a layer at Classic?  Or are you just letting it grow as long as it wants?


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks Hi! I was during major trims for a while & still had same issues..Then started micro trims..Same thing..Now,I'm just going to let it be..Do whatever..lol


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 20, 2012)

Lita said:


> Vintagecoilylocks Hi! I was during major trims for a while & still had same issues..Tgen started micro trims..Same thing..Now,I'm just going to let it be..Do whatever..lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita  Thanks  You are so right.  I need to stop fretting over these layers and just learn to care for it the way it is.  I never want to cut anyway because they may just come back and I may really mess up my hair.  Then the thought of trying to maintain a shape that is not natural.     I am officially offf the worrying about layers kick


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Lita  Thanks  You are so right.  I need to stop fretting over these layers and just learn to care for it the way it is.  I never want to cut anyway because they may just come back and I may really mess up my hair.  Then the thought of trying to maintain a shape that is not natural.     I am officially offf the worrying about layers kick



Vintagecoilylocks Yep,just keep it healthy & let it be..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 21, 2012)

Lita said:


> Vintagecoilylocks Hi! I was during major trims for a while & still had same issues..Then started micro trims..Same thing..Now,I'm just going to let it be..Do whatever..lol
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Lita but what length are you right now?


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 21, 2012)

Well I did an early end of year measure last night.  One thing I noticed is my poor canopy has grown so I guess I will have to be very patient to see if it will make it to the same longer lengths as the lower layers.  I was remembering that during the shed my canopy probable took the brunt of the damage.  I would have so much shed hair after a wash and the hair would be matted.  I probably was breaking alot of hair while tyring to detangle.  I had not yet perfected my products and routine so the combination left me with  very uneven and layered hair.  The shedding subsided fully about a year and a half ago.  So I will also have to wait out the recycle of shedding the broken hair.  However,  it was nice to see I had gained inches in all areas's.  Not sure what my growth rate is but it now seems to be consistant all over my head.  Will check again on the spring soltice and compare numbers.  Still have a goal of my middle layer to be Classic by July 2013. Thats 5 inches.


----------



## Lita (Dec 21, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> Lita but what length are you right now?



Shadiyah Hi! My hair stretch,in the back center is between TBL & CL,the sides are MB-HL..I got a bunch of layers going on..When I straighten my hair it looks like full hip,I curl the ends..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Shadiyah (Dec 22, 2012)

Lita said:


> Shadiyah Hi! My hair stretch,in the back center is between TBL & CL,the sides are MB-HL..I got a bunch of layers going on..When I straighten my hair it looks like full hip,I curl the ends..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



WOW Lita that is great. I love layers because it gives more body and fullness. well I have a handle on the least to expect from my hair in a giving month and now I don't feel so bad about it anymore and not trying to keep up with everyone either. I am BSL and I am pleased about that and I know that I get 3" per yr and if there if there is anything more than that then it will be a pleasant surprise. 

Happy growing ladies love hearing your stories.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 22, 2012)

Lita said:


> Shadiyah Hi! My hair stretch,in the back center is between TBL & CL,the sides are MB-HL..I got a bunch of layers going on..When I straighten my hair it looks like full hip,I curl the ends..
> 
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



  Well it sounds like it grows in a very nice natural V shape.  My layers grow straight across.  Looks more like steps.  But I never straighten so if I do have it loose and wet, the different textures really make the layers pronounce.  I was thinking the other day that on my one year wear it loose photo I could do a braid out with the upper layers and wet the bottom so that it curls then  maybe they will be willing to meet about the same length and say hello to each other   Sometimes its like having two different heads of hair.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 22, 2012)

I followed Constance instructions on the swirl bun of hers.  I used my braided hair.  Its not as fabulous as hers but it really spreads the weight around.  I have been using three buns to distribute the weight for no headaches but I would still feel pulling.  This one does the job and with no pulling.  Definately,  a keeper.  It also works better with my regimine than the Amish bun.  that one felt terrific, used only 2 hair pins and lasted a long time.  However, since the braids were all combined I was too lazy to take it down for mid wash detangling, and moisturizing when needed.  I only used it when I am washing often and only detangling the night before a wash day.

[email protected] Constance


----------



## Starr1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Lita said:


> Starr1 Hi! I'm trying for full length,but like my Mom said,my hair was never even..So I guess,what will be,will be.(I) have cut my hair in blunt styles & it stiil grows the same..lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For most people the hair on their head never grows as an even rate, so maintaining a blunt hair cut can often at the expense of cutting off inches of growth. Mine grows in a natural V shape and I stopped fighting it a long time ago because it was too much work otherwise, lol. 




Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Nice to hear from you.  My recovery from my shed is slow but hopeful.  I have a layer at Classic and two more to nuture to Classic and longer.  Its a journey alright.  If I get to Finger tip with the longest layer I may have to go against my nature and maintain there for the other layers to catch up.  Its just very tedious keeping the shorter layers detangled from the longer ones.  My coils like to wrap around and twist around the longer hairs.  But really I don't know if a cut will make all that much difference since I also have different textures
> 
> Any advice from a long hair like you would be welcome.  Are you at knee or longer?
> 
> Lita.  Are you microtimming to maintain a layer at Classic?  Or are you just letting it grow as long as it wants?



I'm actually maintaining at mid thigh/fingertip with long layers starting at tailbone. I've grown to knee twice, but at this time in my life and my fitness journey, anything longer than mid thigh is not possible. Maintaining for your shorter layers to catch up is good idea, it may seem contrary to your natural inclinations, but it will help the overall look of your hair. The different textures can be a pain, but I do find that an occasional dusting will still help despite textures differences, if for no other reason than to prevent unruly ends from creating fairy knots. 



Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I followed Constance instructions on the swirl bun of hers.  I used my braided hair.  Its not as fabulous as hers but it really spreads the weight around.  I have been using three buns to distribute the weight for no headaches but I would still feel pulling.  This one does the job and with no pulling.  Definately, a keeper.  It also works better with my regimine than the Amish bun.  that one felt terrific, used only 2 hair pins and lasted a long time.  However, since the braids were all combined I was too lazy to take it down for mid wash detangling, and moisturizing when needed.  I only used it when I am washing often and only detangling the night before a wash day.
> 
> [email protected] Constance



I love the bun!


----------



## Allandra (Dec 23, 2012)

Vintgecoilylocks

This is just beautiful.



Vintagecoilylocks said:


>


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 23, 2012)

I love the buns that are posted and that the textures are so different! Gorgeous
constance
Vintagecoilylocks


----------



## regina07 (Dec 24, 2012)

Vintagecoilylocks - your hair tolerates the braids, huh?  my hair prefers twists.  Braids bend my hair and it seems to break easier.

Allandra - gorgeous hair and fantastic retention!  

All of you are inspirational and motivating ~ thank you!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 24, 2012)

Starr1 said:


> For most people the hair on their head never grows as an even rate, so maintaining a blunt hair cut can often at the expense of cutting off inches of growth. Mine grows in a natural V shape and I stopped fighting it a long time ago because it was too much work otherwise, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  I can under stand what you are saying.  But knee sounds beautiful.  I gree with the maintenance.  I think just maintaining or micro trimming the lower layer will be easier and when ever I want I can let it keep growing.  I decided that by taking off only a 1/4 inch I can keep my natural shape through the process.

  I will lwait awhile to let it get past Classic before I begin.  that way I will know if its still gaining length.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Dec 24, 2012)

regina07 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks - your hair tolerates the braids, huh?  my hair prefers twists.  Braids bend my hair and it seems to break easier.
> 
> Allandra - gorgeous hair and fantastic retention!
> 
> All of you are inspirational and motivating ~ thank you!



  In the fairy world my hair would actually preferr to be loose.  The braids are just neccessary.  Twist tangle less on me also but then they don't wash well.  I have to keep my hair up.  My life would be to hard on loose hair.  I am  striving for less braids and then one day to be able to use 4 large twists.  I agree with you the braids are hard on the hair.  I am going to start experimenting with large twists.  Just have to work out the details so as to not cause any setbacks.erplexed


----------



## Lucia (Jan 26, 2013)

Toy 
congratz I know you will be a beautiful bride. 

Vintagecoilylocks
wow Nice to see you on here  
I'm just here stalk...I mean lurking


----------



## WantNatural (Jan 26, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


>



Oh my goodness, this is absolutely beautiful!  I love reading the Classic Length threads, I'm learning so much...


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jan 27, 2013)

WantNatural said:


> Oh my goodness, this is absolutely beautiful!  I love reading the Classic Length threads, I'm learning so much...



  It's rather ironic that all my new growth and layers, though they make for very frizzy, messy braids, also make for interesting braids and buns.  I will be happier when my thickness get closer to normal and the curlies won't be so pronounced.  Having said that given my texture it may look like this even when my thickness is normal.  Only time will tell.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is my starting photo for the year.  This is the longest layer one braid loose, grazing Classic.  





This is my texture on my canopy and front unstretched.  I have the different textures on diferent parts of my head.  





  My goal this year is to get the next layer to Classic which is now just approching TBL or mid Bum. MY third  layer is just at hip and a smalll canopy section in rear is just pat waist.
      These layers are what they are.  I do know as they come down my thickness is getting better the full length.  So there is hope after a major shed.


----------



## Naturelie (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi Girls!!
I would like to have BSL/MBL length unstretched. It may mean to have CL length cause I have a lot of shrinkage (even if, actually, it will depend on my genetic). 
I'm 4a and I would to hear about a 4 hair girl who is almost there (CL). I know these thread is the place to find her so, excuse me if I encrusted.
Could you share your experience with us please?
(your regimen? how long it took you to get there? do you think CL is affordable for most 4 hair girls?)
Thanks for answering!!!


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 8, 2013)

Checking in....

Current routine:

Co-washing using Tresemme Curl Hydration Conditioner.
Leave in spray is my mixture of herbs and essentials oils; Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer; Lottabody Setting Lotion; Vegetable glycerin.
Deep Conditioner is homemade which includes Indian herbs.

Current Length... maybe at Classic or maybe beyond...

I am just glad to be back!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 8, 2013)

Candy828 

    Are you wearing braids , twists or buns these days?


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 8, 2013)

I am wearing wet buns.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 8, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks...beautiful texture! I love the style you posted of your braids wrapped around your head. Ive seen your posts on LHC too. I cant wait to reach classic, even just one layer! My longest portion and majority of my hair is w'hip, then my nape is MBL. My hair grows in a w, with the sides shooting fast then the middle drops down and catches up. I have a lot of lead hairs and my ends are definitely fairytailing because of it, but I dont care, as they are healthy and not thin...I wont do a blunt cut until Im about thigh length, which is 2-3 years off. Until then, she's doing her own thang, no scissors. Hhg everyone!

Candy828, thanks for posting your routine!! Welcome back! How often do you cowash, and do you ever use shampoo?  If so, how often, and do you trim much?


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 9, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Vintagecoilylocks...beautiful texture! I love the style you posted of your braids wrapped around your head. Ive seen your posts on LHC too. I cant wait to reach classic, even just one layer! My longest portion and majority of my hair is w'hip, then my nape is MBL. My hair grows in a w, with the sides shooting fast then the middle drops down and catches up. I have a lot of lead hairs and my ends are definitely fairytailing because of it, but I dont care, as they are healthy and not thin...I wont do a blunt cut until Im about thigh length, which is 2-3 years off. Until then, she's doing her own thang, no scissors. Hhg everyone!
> 
> Candy828, thanks for posting your routine!! Welcome back! How often do you cowash, and do you ever use shampoo?  If so, how often, and do you trim much?



I co-wash every 3 days. I only shampoo if I get build-up; so maybe that would be once in 4 months. Also my fine hair is sensitive to shampoos.. it dries it out to the point of snapping off. So I use diluted baby shampoo; a diluted non_sulfate shampoo;  or diluted suave coconut shampoo. The last trim was a year ago when i wore may hair down and that was about a inch. I won't trim again until i wear it down again... I don't know when that will be.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 10, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Here is my starting photo for the year.  This is the longest layer one braid loose, grazing Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vintagecoilylocks WOW I love your hair. it is nice to see someone else that has thin hair to give me an idea as to how my hair may look like long like that. Also you are making miss my salt n pepper hair. lol every time I think about growing it out I can not stand the 3 colors so I break down and put the henna back in. 

But lovely hair. Do you have a pic of your hair wearing a wash n go???


----------



## Candy828 (Apr 15, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Here is my starting photo for the year. This is the longest layer one braid loose, grazing Classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looking good!  You are ready to cross that milestone!  Maybe one of these days.... instead of a wet bun I'll try putting my hair in braids and take a picture for you! In the mean time.... here is some angel dust for everyone! 

I Love this forum!


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 16, 2013)

Shadiyah  I don't do wash n go's.   My hair would just fly up like a cloud.  I have tried the tightly curly method and then wore a loose bun after a braid out. It was nice.  My life just does not support wearing my hair out so I don't focus on those methods.  I am going for long and healthy to wear beautiful braids and bun styles.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 16, 2013)

I just did a quick check and I am happy to report that my nape is all at or touching Classic.  I grow lopsided.  My right side got there first.  My center was the last because I also grow in a W pattern.  Also The left and right side of my canopy has had a growth spurt and has almost caught up with my middle layer in the rear. They are both 1-2 inches from TBL.  I still have a small patch in the center top of my head to the rear that is very slow.  It is only just at waist of 25 inches long.  I know its growing because looking at my notes it was 21 inches last year.  That is slow.  But I have been steadily tweaking the regimin and products so maybe I finally hit on the right blends.  Two years ago my nape was shorter than the middle section of hair and now its the longest.  

  Front fringe also has finally moved past its stall of over 7 months.  It is 1 inch from waist.  Finally my front sides which also had seemed to stall has gained  an inch after 6 months of no progress.  The thickness was still moving down in all areas.  Now when I do a length check I am not just holding one strand of hair.     So I suppose I am going through the process of thickening then gaining.  Very interesting.  This is new for me but since I had lost so much hair during the shedding this must be how my body is handling the recovery.   I just have to let it do its thing and help it as much as possible.  I do a numbers measure every two months so my next will be May 21st.  I will see if  I am in a gaining or thickening phase.   Also There has been slow but improvement on the thin hair line.  This is tricky because now i am grey.  I noticed a photo yesterday of  thirty years ago.  My hair line was not naturally really thick it was just darker.  I think I always had a certain amount of baby shorties there but did not worry about it then.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 16, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Shadiyah  I don't do wash n go's.   My hair would just fly up like a cloud.  I have tried the tightly curly method and then wore a loose bun after a braid out. It was nice.  My life just does not support wearing my hair out so I don't focus on those methods.  I am going for long and healthy to wear beautiful braids and bun styles.



man Vintagecoilylocks I really wish I could braid my hair up and it would stay like it use to. I guess it is the henna or my texture changed over the years. I love the styles that you can do with the buns they look so nice and I love your hair.


----------



## Shadiyah (Apr 16, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I just did a quick check and I am happy to report that my nape is all at or touching Classic.  I grow lopsided.  My right side got there first.  My center was the last because I also grow in a W pattern.  Also The left and right side of my canopy has had a growth spurt and has almost caught up with my middle layer in the rear. They are both 1-2 inches from TBL.  I still have a small patch in the center top of my head to the rear that is very slow.  It is only just at waist of 25 inches long.  I know its growing because looking at my notes it was 21 inches last year.  That is slow.  But I have been steadily tweaking the regimin and products so maybe I finally hit on the right blends.  Two years ago my nape was shorter than the middle section of hair and now its the longest.
> 
> Front fringe also has finally moved past its stall of over 7 months.  It is 1 inch from waist.  Finally my front sides which also had seemed to stall has gained  an inch after 6 months of no progress.  The thickness was still moving down in all areas.  Now when I do a length check I am not just holding one strand of hair.     So I suppose I am going through the process of thickening then gaining.  Very interesting.  This is new for me but since I had lost so much hair during the shedding this must be how my body is handling the recovery.   I just have to let it do its thing and help it as much as possible.  I do a numbers measure every two months so my next will be May 21st.  I will see if  I am in a gaining or thickening phase.   Also There has been slow but improvement on the thin hair line.  This is tricky because now i am grey.  I noticed a photo yesterday of  thirty years ago.  My hair line was not naturally really thick it was just darker.  I think I always had a certain amount of baby shorties there but did not worry about it then.



Can you please tell me your regi or tell me where I can find it at please


----------



## DirectorChic (Apr 16, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> I'm only going to hit hip length in 2013, so I'm just subbing in hopes of gorgeous hair pics in here.



Whimsy it looks like you are already hip length.

The length is sitting below waist and at the hip bones(the points of them) if you look again.


----------



## DirectorChic (Apr 16, 2013)

constance said:


> I wear buns most of the time.  I only use this one when I'm in the process of dcing and then grow too tired to rinse. I pull back, twist, and let hair air dry under tightly tied scarf. I go on about my business and rinse a few dys later. I try not to let this happen more than 1x every 4-6 wks.
> 
> (pic some of my hair is grey-the conditioner dries clear)



Wow...I was thinking it was lighting for some reason and not grey.  I am currently letting my henna color grow out because I am loving my silver.
My pattern is "the Bride of Frankenstein." LOL

I kind of look like that country singer whose known for the grey streak in her red hair... if I part it a certain way but not as deep of a streak.

I am inspired by grey hair at this point in my life.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 16, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> Can you please tell me your regi or tell me where I can find it at please


 
    My regi has changed but I have always stayed on the simple side.  I used to baggy but have not had the need any more.  May drift back to that in the summer due to heat.  I try to only do what is needed. Gave up shampoo's back in 2004 or 5.  Do the occasional pre wash with eggs and honey as needed.  Use water or floral waters and ACV or a rosemary rinse.  Sometimes a oil rinse as needed.  Try to wash at least every 5 days. I haven't use CW since Feb 2013.  I do have a leavein I made up with sauve mango for detangling.   If I go over I will do alittle something extra.  Like a good pre saturation with coconut oil when I detangle. I only detangle dry and wash in braids.  Twists got to be messy.  Gave up the brush in 2002 and the comb in 2010.  I have made my own creamy butter recipe and my own scalp and ends oil mixture.  I play sometimes with a recipe just for a change but usually that is some type of rinse or pre wash recipe.  I avoid being a product junky.  When lazy my go to is coconut oil.   My hair stays braided.  I shift from 7 to 24 braids randomly to break the tediousness of the micro braids.  Right now I have 12.  I bun the braids. I am working toward 2 to 3 braids when my layers catch up with each other. I tried the tightly curly method and liked it but will probably only use it for special occasions.  It requires washing in loose hair or taking out my braids while wet and I dislike handling my hair wet.  
  I would love to try some of the Game of Thrones styles or some of the braided looks of the Vikings once my layers get longer and more even.


----------



## DirectorChic (Apr 16, 2013)

regina07 said:


> Vintagecoilylocks - your hair tolerates the braids, huh?  my hair prefers twists.  Braids bend my hair and it seems to break easier.
> 
> Allandra - gorgeous hair and fantastic retention!
> 
> All of you are inspirational and motivating ~ thank you!



Regina My hair is the same way. I have to have twists..which is not so tight on my hair strands. Braids do something to hair strands...


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Apr 22, 2013)

I was watching one of Natural85 hair tutorials today and learned that I may be doing my twist wrong.  So I am going to give them a try again to see.  Though the way she does hers is not necessarily faster than braids which is why I liked twists  Which ever one gives the best protection and least amount of tangles is what I want.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi ladies,

  Six month check in.  Thank goodness for my journal.. I have not taken photo's
in a while.  I only get to detangle my hair late night and my daughter is in bed.  

   The Spring was good to me this year.  The middle back layer has made to and past TBL.  The crown layer continued in a growth spurt and is grazing TBL.  My little trouble spot also moved 2 inches to 27.  My fringe and front side have gone back to stall.  However, there is a definite bump in all braids showing a increased volume of the new growth since the shed ended in 2011.  Its about 7 1/2 inches long through out my entire head.   I wasn't sure before but it is very noticeable now.  I also was able to feel the difference in volume as I worked with my hair lately.  So that has made me very happy.  I have slow growing hair.  My total gain in length matches the length of the new growth in the same time period.

  I went from BCL of my longest layer to 2 inches below classic about 8 inches.  MY second layer was at waist and went to Just at TBL which is also eight inches.  My crown is what surprised me.  It was at MBL and is now grazing TBL.  That is almost 10 inches.  But most of that was just the last year.  Now that I can really see the bump of new growth I am going to see if it grows consistent or has stops and stalls or spurts in the different area's.

  Something else to track and keep my mind off the other lengths.

So my goal for next Spring equinox is to be close to FTP longest layer and past Classic on the other too.  A thicker fringe and front side at Hip because I may maintain them at hip to let the thickness move down.  Haven't decided.

   Probably getting too far ahead of my self but whats the harm in dreaming. 

   How is every one else doing.  I see lots of nice full heads of hair out there on the other threads and youtube.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 24, 2013)

Has anyone other than Vintagecoilylocks reach classic yet? I am no where near this challenge but been watching it.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 24, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> Has anyone other than Vintagecoilylocks reach classic yet? I am no where near this challenge but been watching it.




   I believe quite a few but get busy with life and move on.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 24, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Six month check in.  Thank goodness for my journal.. I have not taken photo's
> in a while.  I only get to detangle my hair late night and my daughter is in bed.
> ...


Oh all that growth sounds awesome. Hopefully the summer will push fringe/front side to grow. 

I am on schedule I've made tbl as expected. But I'm planning on doing a trim today (well if i straighten my hair, i keep putting it off.) So most likely I will not make cl this year. I plan on cutting around 3-4" so that will put me back at hl, which means I'll be back at tbl by december. Of course that is if I don't do any further major trims(I probably will though). But dec 2014 I should reach classic.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 24, 2013)

I really don't understand that method of letting your hair grow out and then doing a big trim like that. I have to trim as I go, I would hate to see that much hair come off at one time.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 24, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> I really don't understand that method of letting your hair grow out and then doing a big trim like that. I have to trim as I go, I would hate to see that much hair come off at one time.


Your way definitely makes more sense. It's just i never really want to trim it and I like to reach a specific goal. But then i force myself to cut at a midway point. It also probably has to do with me being naturally dramatic and lazy.  But maybe I'll try your suggested method instead. Cut 2" now then cut a half inch until the end of the year.


----------



## regina07 (Jul 25, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I believe quite a few but get busy with life and move on.


Thank you for this update!  I'm seeing a stall similar to your 2011 stall.  I'm sure it's hormonal but still.  I was at HL but cut back to WL.  I feel I'll never reach TBL or classic.  Thank you!


----------



## Lita (Jul 25, 2013)

I've been focusing on the front section of my hair & it's getting better/longer..Just trying to keep my hair strong,healthy & moisturized...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2013)

Classic length inspiration

1ballerina

http://youtu.be/lAb5qzxX60U

She's just growing and retaining like crazy 
Beautiful hair I'm going for HL TL at least but classic looks good with shrinkage too 
 I like the idea  of having more length show when wearing my hair curly and not having to straighten to show length but I haven't decided in CL I'm sticking with HL  TL  then well see I haven't decided whether maintain and just trim for a thick hemline or grow on to the next length 

I haven't straightened my hair in months


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> Has anyone other than Vintagecoilylocks reach classic yet? I am no where near this challenge but been watching it.



Shadiyah

Yes there's someone who's thigh almost knee length she doesn't post anymore hardly I can't remember name ?ladies help who's Thigh almost knee on here and on LHC ?

Several members who have moved on to other things since they've made their goals already and surpassed them 
TL Irresistable 
CL Celinastarr/jupitermoon 

http://www.longhairdontcare.net/lon...010/06/featuring-lhdc-reader-celinastarr.html

Look up my old TL crakin challenge post 

I'm sure there's more. 
Hey ladies how about those of us who don't put out length in our siggys or avatar phrase that way everyone knows that we actually have superlong hairs on here too cause not Everyone has an update pic in those siggy


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 25, 2013)

Lucia thanks so much for that link. and I would love to see everyone put their hair growth pic in their siggy.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 25, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Classic length inspiration
> 
> 1ballerina
> 
> ...




    Actually Lucia she does not grow that fast, but she does not cut either.  Slow and steady.  I think in two years she has only gained 8 - 10 inches.  When you don't cut you retain.  Care for the ends and total health of the hair and only search and destroy.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jul 25, 2013)

Shadiyah said:


> I really don't understand that method of letting your hair grow out and then doing a big trim like that. I have to trim as I go, I would hate to see that much hair come off at one time.



  I don't under stand either unless you are cutting out layers, maintaining a certain length or desire only a blunt hemline.  If it is damage, address the problem and tackle it.  You should not have to cut off so much hair.  Dry hair can be solved and there should be no splits.  Age of hair is of course going to result in older more fragile hair but it does not have to be extensive.  You have proven this by growing further than you ever had before.  

    I, like yourselves, 1 ballerina, priceless love, ceine starr, starr 1,etc now have hair older than ever before but it is stronger than ever.  That is why it is still gaining length and retaining.  Cutting is not a cure.  Revamp your regimine if need be and than be patient.  But I want some company at Classic ladies.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks

Thanks, you were naming some of the ladies I was thinking of but couldn't remember they're names, Starr1 she's thigh length, approaching knee length last time I saw an update. And there was a girl on YT her mother posted her TL curly, KL stretched hair but she took the updates down. 

KL Inspiration
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6q0rSha6o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkvAabdfMmY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pn6H2ifggrE


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yww-hr1rdb8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G8Po7LHlaA


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 26, 2013)

It may be a few years before i reach Classic...but im pretty sure I'll reach it bc i don't plan on chopping anything off and i would love to see my hair at WL curly. 

Im guessing in about 2 more years i could be close. Im already just a few inches away from WL stretched.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 28, 2013)

regina07 said:


> Thank you for this update!  I'm seeing a stall similar to your 2011 stall.  I'm sure it's hormonal but still.  I was at HL but cut back to WL.  *I feel I'll never reach TBL or classic. * Thank you!



regina07 

If you keep saying that (bolded) then you never will, change your thinking and words stick to your regimen with patience it will happen.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 28, 2013)

Curly hair inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE8TgCGjr6w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C94iuAk-dvE


----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2013)

TL-CL 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENojimQYFFs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUtUo1gelYpzKNWTdCz38hlg


----------



## Lucia (Aug 18, 2013)

more inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrSz9TA7BFI


----------



## Lucia (Sep 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/OX0OyWAqJrQ


----------



## Lita (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## felic1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Let's bump for the hair pics! This is a lovely long hair thread. Regi's please?!!


----------



## brg240 (Nov 10, 2013)

I for sure won't be making classic this year, (2" past tbl) but, if I decide to keep growing* I will definitely make it around this time next year.  I measured and i have about 4" until classic length. My shorter layer is at wl which i'm pumped about. 

Going to do a 2 or 3" trim soon which will put me back at just tbl. 

* I think i want to maintain my hair at 'whip' length


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 16, 2013)

brg240 said:


> I for sure won't be making classic this year, (2" past tbl) but, if I decide to keep growing* I will definitely make it around this time next year.  I measured and i have about 4" until classic length. My shorter layer is at wl which i'm pumped about.
> 
> Going to do a 2 or 3" trim soon which will put me back at just tbl.
> 
> * I think i want to maintain my hair at 'whip' length



  I too was so glad to get my shortest layer past waist.  Its been a looong journey.  Next year Classic sounds great.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 16, 2013)

Still growing. My longest layer is past Classic so I am really now focused on getting these layers there.  After two years of reclaimation I was just now able to see the results in thickness.  Even though the hair was growing i just started noticing the new thickness.  My hair tapers due to that shed I had years ago, but now there is a definate bump at around 8 inches.  SO that is about 4 inches per year since the spring of 2011.  

This is a photo of when I started to notice the shedding was drastically slowing.  This is all of my hair in a braided bun. 2011




This is all of hair in two braids.  2011




This is all of my hair in multiple  braids  2013.  







You can see how the braid is thicker near the scalp and then tapers out to the ends.  
This braid is as thick as the the other braid with one quarter of my head compared to 2011.  

Here is my braided bun in June 2013 . 









Here is a shot of the 8 inch bump showing the end of the growth for the past two years.  




It will take a while for the thickness to move down but I am already enjoying the thicker hair when I handle it.
  Its just nice to know thin hair did not have to happen so soon in life.  

  Hoping for Classic of next two layers by March 2014.


----------



## yamilee21 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for updating, Vintagecoilylocks. You are giving me hope that my hair will also return after this massive two year shed that began in the spring of 2011 and only ended at the end of this past spring. However, I was unable to patiently wait for my hair to grow. I trimmed to just below waist in May of 2012...I had hoped to see some good growth since then, but the continued shedding made it even worse. I straightened for the first time in more than a year in October, and found my hair to look like this: 
_||||||
_||||||
__|||||
___||||
____|||
_____||
______|


The left side was barely at waist, and the hemline continued diagonally to about tailbone on the right - completely lopsided. And it was so thin and stringy that I could not stand it, even though the ends were not particularly damaged (few SSKs, few splits). So I cut the pitiful ends off, and the entire hemline is now just barely at waist, which means that it now shrinks above my shoulders. It also grows so slowly, so if I ever get to classic, it probably won't be until the end of 2016.  

Oh well, at least I get to enjoy my daughter's classic length hair - even if it is only classic when I wash it, .


----------



## Silverstreaks (Nov 19, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Still growing. My longest layer is past Classic so I am really now focused on getting these layers there.  After two years of reclaimation I was just now able to see the results in thickness.  Even though the hair was growing i just started noticing the new thickness.  My hair tapers due to that shed I had years ago, but now there is a definate bump at around 8 inches.  SO that is about 4 inches per year since the spring of 2011.  This is a photo of when I started to notice the shedding was drastically slowing.  This is all of my hair in a braided bun. 2011 http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/v...a/Growing in thin hair/nikonpixA1873.jpg.html  This is all of hair in two braids.  2011 http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/vintagecoilylocks/media/Growing in thin hair/nikonpix0185.jpg.html  This is all of my hair in multiple  braids  2013. http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/v...hair/twoyearsnewgrowth08_zps15e7213b.jpg.html http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/v...r/twoyearsnewgrowth20130_zps42e45223.jpg.html  You can see how the braid is thicker near the scalp and then tapers out to the ends. This braid is as thick as the the other braid with one quarter of my head compared to 2011.  Here is my braided bun in June 2013 . http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/v...hin hair/thickerbun2013j_zpscfda1536.jpg.html http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/v...hin hair/thickerbun20136_zps68f9ae87.jpg.html  Here is a shot of the 8 inch bump showing the end of the growth for the past two years. http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/v...ir/8inchbumpofnewgrowth7_zps7f7b6dbd.jpg.html  It will take a while for the thickness to move down but I am already enjoying the thicker hair when I handle it. Its just nice to know thin hair did not have to happen so soon in life.  Hoping for Classic of next two layers by March 2014.


Hi, everyone.  Vintagecoilylocks, how long ago did you decide to grow your hair long and what length did you start off with?  I think it is awesome that women with very curly or kinky hair can grow to extreme lengths with the right knowledge, skill and patience.  The fact that you've  done it (and is still doing it) is very inspiring.  I started my own journey almost 5 years ago (it'll be 5 years on February 1, 2014) with shoulder length hair.  It has not gotten to where I wanted since suffering with my own setbacks, but it's still farther than I expected.  I expected to be waist-length by next year, but I'm about mid-back length stretched.  Not going to complain since the majority of my life I've been just touching shoulder length.  Now I'm also dealing with a lot of micro-layers and short gray hairs coming in and spinning all over


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Nov 22, 2013)

Silvestreaks   I am glad to hear you are on the journey.  I found it is more than a deciding to grow but a frame of mind of what was beatiful  to me.. Since i was very young I wanted long hair and I mean long.  It had to be TBL or beyond to be long in my mind.  It was however a very elusive thing for me.  No info like today on how to acheive it.  When I did find some liturature it was from the 1800's and seemed like such foreign information.  It is what I use now but was so locked into the contemporary way of caring for my hair it just did not take hold.   I was raised with the hot comb and later went to relaxers. Never had longer than shoulder length until I was older and gave up the relaxer due to environmental incompatablity.  Being over worked with two children left me little time for fancy care and I grew out my relaxer wearing buns, blow drying and occasionaly hot comb and ended up with grazing MId back.  I was surprised and made the mistake of getting a wave nuvoue (spelling?)  LOst huge amounts due to falty application by hair dresser.  grew out again to shoulder and re waved it with better results.  It grew out to  below shoulder blade.  Then I gave up chemicals all together.  New baby and no job.  Also just tired of the up keep of them.  So as you can see I was wanting long but was clue less to how to care for my hair.  In 2002 I was now all natural and struggleing with my hair.  Hours to wash and comb out.  It was broken and barely below shoulder length.  I don't remember the reason one day I sat down and google long natural hair.  I had seen woman with beautiful heads of natural hair in magazines and a singing star.  I had began to just hope for a healthy head of hair even if not long.  I tried following her hair care but it just did not improve the situation.  My hair was dry.  I then found a british web site for long natural hair.  I spoke to the owner and he inspired me to change my whole approach.  He helped me to embrace my hair. He also told me anyone can have very long healthy hair.  This was 2002 or 2003.  So I educated my self this time and of course with the internet the information was more available to the basics of acheiving long healthy hair.   I too had to stumble along and had a huge set back with a shed that lasted 5 years.  I am still learning and tweaking regimine.  The shed was new and I learned from it. I finally realized my hair was always growing and will always grow and like the rest of my body I can choose to care for it to be the best it can be and as long as it can be.  My bottom layer is six inches from my knee.  I can hardly believe it but enjoying it.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 22, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Silvestreaks   I am glad to hear you are on the journey.  I found it is more than a deciding to grow but a frame of mind of what was beatiful  to me.. Since i was very young I wanted long hair and I mean long.  It had to be TBL or beyond to be long in my mind.  It was however a very elusive thing for me.  No info like today on how to acheive it.  When I did find some liturature it was from the 1800's and seemed like such foreign information.  It is what I use now but was so locked into the contemporary way of caring for my hair it just did not take hold.   I was raised with the hot comb and later went to relaxers. Never had longer than shoulder length until I was older and gave up the relaxer due to environmental incompatablity.  Being over worked with two children left me little time for fancy care and I grew out my relaxer wearing buns, blow drying and occasionaly hot comb and ended up with grazing MId back.  I was surprised and made the mistake of getting a wave nuvoue (spelling?)  LOst huge amounts due to falty application by hair dresser.  grew out again to shoulder and re waved it with better results.  It grew out to  below shoulder blade.  Then I gave up chemicals all together.  New baby and no job.  Also just tired of the up keep of them.  So as you can see I was wanting long but was clue less to how to care for my hair.  In 2002 I was now all natural and struggleing with my hair.  Hours to wash and comb out.  It was broken and barely below shoulder length.  I don't remember the reason one day I sat down and google long natural hair.  I had seen woman with beautiful heads of natural hair in magazines and a singing star.  I had began to just hope for a healthy head of hair even if not long.  I tried following her hair care but it just did not improve the situation.  My hair was dry.  I then found a british web site for long natural hair.  I spoke to the owner and he inspired me to change my whole approach.  He helped me to embrace my hair. He also told me anyone can have very long healthy hair.  This was 2002 or 2003.  So I educated my self this time and of course with the internet the information was more available to the basics of acheiving long healthy hair.   I too had to stumble along and had a huge set back with a shed that lasted 5 years.  I am still learning and tweaking regimine.  The shed was new and I learned from it. I finally realized my hair was always growing and will always grow and like the rest of my body I can choose to care for it to be the best it can be and as long as it can be.  My bottom layer is six inches from my knee.  I can hardly believe it but enjoying it.



Vintagecoilylocks I admittedly lurk in this thread and I had to "come out" to say thanks for the inspiring post. It's refreshing to see someone with such long beautiful hair having been through lots of turns over the years in their journey and still learning. What I took from your post was
- what works today may not work tomorrow, be flexible and ready take a different approach as necessary...it's normal so expect it
- don't expect overnight success, it takes time and commitment, that commitment being to yourself - don't give up, it's a journey that doesn't end (like leading a healthy lifestyle)


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Hi Girls!!
> I would like to have BSL/MBL length unstretched. It may mean to have CL length cause I have a lot of shrinkage (even if, actually, it will depend on my genetic).
> I'm 4a and I would to hear about a 4 hair girl who is almost there (CL). I know these thread is the place to find her so, excuse me if I encrusted.
> Could you share your experience with us please?
> ...



Naturelie
Haircrush on YouTube
Urban bush babaes 
Mwedezi


----------



## Silverstreaks (Nov 22, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> Silvestreaks   I am glad to hear you are on the journey.  I found it is more than a deciding to grow but a frame of mind of what was beatiful  to me.. Since i was very young I wanted long hair and I mean long.  It had to be TBL or beyond to be long in my mind.  It was however a very elusive thing for me.  No info like today on how to acheive it.  When I did find some liturature it was from the 1800's and seemed like such foreign information.  It is what I use now but was so locked into the contemporary way of caring for my hair it just did not take hold.   I was raised with the hot comb and later went to relaxers. Never had longer than shoulder length until I was older and gave up the relaxer due to environmental incompatablity.  Being over worked with two children left me little time for fancy care and I grew out my relaxer wearing buns, blow drying and occasionaly hot comb and ended up with grazing MId back.  I was surprised and made the mistake of getting a wave nuvoue (spelling?)  LOst huge amounts due to falty application by hair dresser.  grew out again to shoulder and re waved it with better results.  It grew out to  below shoulder blade.  Then I gave up chemicals all together.  New baby and no job.  Also just tired of the up keep of them.  So as you can see I was wanting long but was clue less to how to care for my hair.  In 2002 I was now all natural and struggleing with my hair.  Hours to wash and comb out.  It was broken and barely below shoulder length.  I don't remember the reason one day I sat down and google long natural hair.  I had seen woman with beautiful heads of natural hair in magazines and a singing star.  I had began to just hope for a healthy head of hair even if not long.  I tried following her hair care but it just did not improve the situation.  My hair was dry.  I then found a british web site for long natural hair.  I spoke to the owner and he inspired me to change my whole approach.  He helped me to embrace my hair. He also told me anyone can have very long healthy hair.  This was 2002 or 2003.  So I educated my self this time and of course with the internet the information was more available to the basics of acheiving long healthy hair.   I too had to stumble along and had a huge set back with a shed that lasted 5 years.  I am still learning and tweaking regimine.  The shed was new and I learned from it. I finally realized my hair was always growing and will always grow and like the rest of my body I can choose to care for it to be the best it can be and as long as it can be.  My bottom layer is six inches from my knee.  I can hardly believe it but enjoying it.



Wow, that is truly amazing, almost knee length!  I'm still learning and tweaking my regimen as I go, but I have already established my basics in terms of product types and how they'll be utilized.  I guess the key is to use "benign neglect", being good to it but not constantly fussing with it.  I'm encouraging my niece to take better care of her hair and showing her that it need not be difficult.  As you said, we now have information we didn't have before.  It's up to us to use that new found knowledge to its best advantage.  Your journey will continue to inspire me to keep growing my hair to its full potential.  I thank you for sharing your experience.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Naturelie (Nov 23, 2013)

Lucia said:


> @Naturelie
> Haircrush on YouTube
> Urban bush babaes
> Mwedezi


 
Lucia thanks for answering! (Haircrush is a 3C, isn't she?)


----------



## Shadiyah (Nov 23, 2013)

Vintagecoilylocks you have inspired me to put my hair in twist and grow out my grey and leave my hair alone. I don't have to trim as much as when I had my hair in wash n gos and my hair is getting thicker because the little hairs are growing down and I see it. Thanks for your story. I have been wearing twist for a month and working on getting full mbl. WL will come when it comes.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 10, 2013)

Naturelie said:


> Lucia thanks for answering! (Haircrush is a 3C, isn't she?)



Naturelie
She claims she doesn't have a curl pattern which is either type 1 or  4bc 
Typing is so off and sometimes it takes time for hair to show its true pattern 
I never liked typing bc it's misleading diff products  work for many diff hair-types people get locked into that I have x hair-type or think I have it and must do this or that. Besides its obvious they missed mixtures of textures thickness along with curl pattern there's silky  silky/fine silky/coarse silky/cottony  cottony and there are straight wavy wavy/curly curly  curly/kinky and or kinky versions of the above like Leoboy C5 is 3ab silky/cottony more sheen than shine and her hair is just as thick as Haircrush 
see what I mean 
Getting off soap box


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, the year is about to come to an end and so is my almost 5 year journey to attempt to grow my hair waist length (officially over by February 1, 2014).  So I won't be anywhere near classic anytime soon, although it is still an ultimate goal.  I had to chop off quite a bit of severely damaged hair.  Good move.  My hair is so much easier to handle and looks a million times better.  I'm now starting fresh for the new year.  

Happy New Year to everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2013)

Saying hello! Hope everyone growth is coming along..2014 is around the corner,let's keep it up..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Naturelie (Dec 31, 2013)

Lucia said:


> @Naturelie
> She claims she doesn't have a curl pattern which is either type 1 or 4bc
> Typing is so off and sometimes it takes time for hair to show its true pattern
> *I never liked typing bc it's misleading diff products work for many diff hair-types people get locked into that I have x hair-type or think I have it and must do this or that.* Besides its obvious they missed mixtures of textures thickness along with curl pattern there's silky silky/fine silky/coarse silky/cottony cottony and there are straight wavy wavy/curly curly curly/kinky and or kinky versions of the above like Leoboy C5 is 3ab silky/cottony more sheen than shine and her hair is just as thick as Haircrush
> ...


 
Lucia, don't like hair typing either lol but it can help sometimes!
 Yes, I see what you mean: thanks for answering!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 10, 2014)

Silverstreaks said:


> Well, the year is about to come to an end and so is my almost 5 year journey to attempt to grow my hair waist length (officially over by February 1, 2014).  So I won't be anywhere near classic anytime soon, although it is still an ultimate goal.  I had to chop off quite a bit of severely damaged hair.  Good move.  My hair is so much easier to handle and looks a million times better.  I'm now starting fresh for the new year.  Happy New Year to everyone!  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Hi, everyone,

Now that the year is coming to end, I thought I'd share some of my progress for 2014.  I'm still a long way from classic, but it's my endeavor to try to make it if my hair has that capacity to grow that long.  Here are some pics taken this month:

















Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Dec 10, 2014)

Lovely growth Silverstreaks. What's your regimen?


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 11, 2014)

Bunnyhaslonghair said:


> Lovely growth Silverstreaks. What's your regimen?


    Thank you, Bunnyhaslonghair.  After removing damage and evening out the ends some, I kept things fairly simple.  I straighten my hair only in December because of low humidity, but basically keep it naturally curly in 2-strand twists pulled back in a bun.  I try to ensure it stays moisturized and has enough protein for strength.  I use very few products, using just a basic shampoo (the one I use is by Suave - it has sulfates in it because it's a clarifying shampoo, but I add oil to it to cut down on the drying effects if I don't have a lot of product buildup.  If I do use much product or if I'm going to do a protein treatment, use it undiluted .  I use a mix of oils for sealing (a blend of JBCO, avocado, jojoba and coconut), a flaxseed gel/aloe Vera gel concoction for detangling (post-shampoo or co-washing), also employed conditioner/oil application for detangling (pre-wash or water rinsing).  I started using my fingers more for knot removal also.  At the end of the month, I plan on trimming whatever damage I have, which at this point is much less than last year.  Search and destroys helped a lot also, especially in those areas where I have the most difficult to manage hair, where it also happens to be my shortest and driest areas.  I still have areas in the front that need special attention, too.  My new grays coming in just love to stand out and up (literally, Lol!).  I really hate that "I didn't comb my hair" look.  

I hope to keep up the momentum for 2015.  First time around it took 5 years to reach nearly the same length starting from nearly the same point.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm going to also revisit my Shea butter/coconut oil/castor oil mix to seal my hair during the winter.  I hadn't used it in a while, but I think I perfected the consistency that's right for my hair to help retain moisture.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 28, 2014)

This evening I trimmed off 2 1/4 inches to even out my hair a little and remove any errant single strand knots and splits.  Hoping that by doing this once a year I will be on a better path to achieving my goals and keeping more healthy hair.  So, this is my new starting length for 2015:




Happy New Year to all.  Be safe.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi, everyone.  As the year 2015 comes to a close, I hope that everyone who aspired to reach classic length has met their goal or is very close to it.  As for me, I still have a long journey ahead of me.  I don't think I gained much over this past year in terms of overall length, but I had some improvement in my trouble spots, which I hope to continue to improve this coming year.

My game plan is to continue to use methods that work and products that help.  I won't be doing a shape up trim like it did last year. They have a way of really unshaping over time.  So, I'm going to continue the search and destroy method, which I think helped quite a bit with my trouble spots since they're shorter than the rest of my hair.  I also plan on concentrating on the hair closer to my scalp to better nurture that hair to longer lengths. That might help with overall volume and help push more of these micro-layers down further.  That would be helpful since my hair is on the thin and fine side.

I also will continue with protective styling-maybe try to find one or two in addition to my go to style that will require less fussing with.  Wigs are on the table, too!

So, yeah, I'm still aiming for the ground!LOL .  Hopefully, 2016 will bring me closer to my goal.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 29, 2015)

This is my length for this year's end. Pretty much the same as last year.

I also added one from last year.  And one that shows my shrinkage.  I keep my hair twisted or bristed (braided base, twisted length.  I got that term from 22nd Century Natural Woman).


----------



## faithVA (Dec 29, 2015)

Silverstreaks said:


> View attachment 346677
> This is my length for this year's end. Pretty much the same as last year.
> 
> I also added one from last year.  And one that shows my shrinkage.  I keep my hair twisted or bristed (braided base, twisted length.  I got that term from 22nd Century Natural Woman).


thanks for posting again this year. Your hair is much longer this year. I'm comparing your picture to after your cut. You were just past APL after your cut. You have made some great progress this year.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 29, 2015)

faithVA said:


> thanks for posting again this year. Your hair is much longer this year. I'm comparing your picture to after your cut. You were just past APL after your cut. You have made some great progress this year.



Thank you very much, faithVA.  I hope to make better progress for 2016.  Sometimes it's better to have another pair of eyes.  I will continue to post here every year in December, since it's the only time I straighten my hair (no humidity) to do length checks.  Unless something profound happens in between.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 29, 2015)

...and to all on this continuing journey,  have a Happy New Year and may you all reach your goals.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 29, 2016)

Greetings to all.  Sharing my progress or lack thereof.  I thought I would be close to waist length with more volume this year end, but I'm not sure where I went wrong.  I'm guessing that I may have still been over handling without realizing it, thereby incurring breakage.  I also was not consistent with protein treatments.  I still have major tapering of my ends and it seems my hair got thinner.  Still considering cutting back up to shoulder/collarbone length to get the volume and evenness and keeping it there for a couple of years to grow out the  top crown layers and the spot below the crown at the back of my head.  Last year, I only did a search and destroy; I did it this year also when it flatironed my hair this past week.  I think trims/cuts with search and destroys might be my best options for optimum health.  Something I'm considering-haven't decided yet.

Here are photos from last year and this year December 2016:
2015 
2016 

Will also try to improve my nutritional needs, since I have a bad habit of not eating right all the time; not necessarily junk food, but just not eating enough throughout the day, particularly protein.  Will post a pic if I decide to chop.  I'm still gonna ride this classic length train 'cause I intend to get it right!.  I'm going to get as close as I can one step at a time and continue to learn from my setbacks.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2017)

Well, another year has gone by and things have not changed.  No new pics, as the ones posted last year show the same length for this year so I decided to cut my hair again.  This time to even it out and thicken the hemline.  I didn’t bother to straighten it, but when I pull it down, it now reaches below armpit length with a much better, fuller hemline.  My game plan for this year is to trim every three months, no exceptions. No more than 1/4 to 1/2 inch each time. Keeping it straggly has not helped with length retention and the search and destroy method was not enough.  Soooo, I’m trying this yet again, but using all my experiences as a continuing learning curve.

With that being said, wishing everyone a Happy New Year and to hoping everyone reaches their hair goals.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 9, 2018)

I just realized I took some pics in July 2017.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 9, 2018)

...and this is my post-cut length, which I did the end of December 2017 (a couple of weeks ago).  I did not bother to straighten my hair.  Looks better without the scraggly ends.  I just hope this year I can get a better result with a slightly different approach.  I think my hair needs more frequent trims to stay healthy, like every 3 to 4 months, taking off just a very little bit, as opposed to once every few years.  We shall see how it works out.


----------



## CurlyWhoCrux (Jan 12, 2018)

I admire your tenacity and commitment to your goal. I hope in 2018 you see lots of progress that encourages you to continue on your journey to classic length.

In a previous year's post you mentioned your hair was fine. Have you tried incorporating protein into your regimen permanently? Like using a shampoo with protein in it every wash day, for example? I'm wondering if your strands are so fine that they just need that constant reinforcing and strengthening to keep them from breaking which may be causing you to not retain as much length.

My apologies if this seems like an overstep.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 12, 2018)

Happy New Year @Silverstreaks !
Keep up the great progress!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 13, 2018)

This thread is still going!!! Cool!

I'm actually aiming for TBL by the end of this year, but the thought of Classic has been rolling around in the back of my head as well.

Do I really wanna do this to myself?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 14, 2018)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> The very top of it is.  For myself BCL is 9 to 10 inches from Classic.(my bum is big)  TBL is about half way between BCL and Classic.  It's nice to have TBL as a middle marker to see progress.



#Epiphany...I mistakenly thought BCL  was AFTER TBL. So I'm actually reaching for BCL by the end of this year, not TBL.

I still might make TBL tho. Hmm...


----------



## snoop (Jan 14, 2018)

What does BCL stand for?


----------



## Coilystep (Jan 14, 2018)

snoop said:


> What does BCL stand for?


I may be wrong but I think it stands for butt crack length


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 16, 2018)

Coilystep said:


> I may be wrong but I think it stands for butt crack length



Yep  

I remember back in the day we called it Cracken


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 16, 2018)

SmilingElephant said:


> Yep
> 
> I remember back in the day we called it Cracken


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 24, 2018)

CurlyWhoCrux said:


> I admire your tenacity and commitment to your goal. I hope in 2018 you see lots of progress that encourages you to continue on your journey to classic length.
> 
> In a previous year's post you mentioned your hair was fine. Have you tried incorporating protein into your regimen permanently? Like using a shampoo with protein in it every wash day, for example? I'm wondering if your strands are so fine that they just need that constant reinforcing and strengthening to keep them from breaking which may be causing you to not retain as much length.
> 
> My apologies if this seems like an overstep.



Happy New Year and thank you for your encouragement.  I do use protein treatments that I concocted and I use a shampoo bar which I really like.  I also need to stop redoing my hair every time a few strands get out of place!  Got EcoStyler to help with that.  But, I do believe my biggest issue is not trimming any damage soon enough to not make things worse.  When I cut my hair back in December 2013, it seemed to grow back pretty quickly, but as it became more uneven, it became more difficult to continue to retain any more length.  I do need constant protein for my hair so I created my own leave-in and I do balance it with moisture.  My fickleness can sometimes get the best of me, but I’m really going to try to keep to a trim schedule this year and see how that works out and to really try to keep my fingers out of my hair (no mid-week redos)!  Also, got my wigs on stand-by when necessary .  Even though I’m aiming for classic length, I’m just really curious as to what my terminal actually is and whether or not I’ll get there, whatever length that may be.  It’s still all a learning curve for me.  My trim promise to myself is every 3 to 4 months and no more than 1/4 to 1/2 inch.  It just looks better when its even.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 24, 2018)

shortdub78 said:


> Happy New Year @Silverstreaks !
> Keep up the great progress!


Thank you, shortdub78, and Happy New Year to you, too!  I’m still trying and I will keep posting the good, the bad and the frustrating.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Nov 10, 2018)

No update yet, but, I can’t believe that this year with my new regimen that I actually looked forward to trimming my hair on schedule!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 30, 2018)

Can we make a new thread for 2019? I may be reaching to say that I could see myself at Classic Length at the end of 2019, but I am so determined to grow my hair back out and have healthy hair like I once had, especially how my hair looked in 2015 to mid 2017, I miss my big fluffy afro curls that was just meeting Hip Length while stretched, now I am back at WL due to a massive hair shed. 

I do not trust myself to be in charge of the challenge, though  but I would participate.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 30, 2018)

I’m still far from reaching classic.  Some comparisons:
January 2018


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 30, 2018)

For some reason, it won’t allow me to post more than one pic.  I’m trying to post one I took today. Will try again later.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

Trying to add an updated photo one more time:


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

Still not working.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

@Silverstreaks use this website:
www.imgflip.com

Upload your pic, long press to copy, and come back here and click the mountain..and paste.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Silverstreaks use this website:
> www.imgflip.com
> 
> Upload your pic, long press to copy, and come back here and click the mountain..and paste.



I'm going to try to use a pic I took with my camera.  If that doesn't work, then I'll try your suggestion.  Thank you for offering that option.  I'm also using my computer as well instead of my iPhone or iPad.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Silverstreaks use this website:
> www.imgflip.com
> 
> Upload your pic, long press to copy, and come back here and click the mountain..and paste.


Do I need to create an account to use this site?


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

When I paste, the image disappears.  Not sure what I'm doing wrong.  I can't even change my avatar.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

Silverstreaks said:


> Do I need to create an account to use this site?


No you don’t. I didn’t abandon you, I just ended up taking a nap lol. Gimme one second


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> No you don’t. I didn’t abandon you, I just ended up taking a nap lol. Gimme one second



Thank you so much.  I'm really exasperated right about now.  Didn't mean to disturb you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

*

Click inside the text box, paste, then click insert. *






Bam! You should be done. Sorry it’s such a long process and the pictures are super huge, but I’ve always been able to post pictures.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

@Silverstreaks you didn’t disturb me, I was already waking up. Had a bad dream lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

I was trying to edit the post but I had too many large pictures lol.

Right after it says “generate meme”  long press your phone’s screen to make the picture pop up, then click copy.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Silverstreaks you didn’t disturb me, I was already waking up. Had a bad dream lol


 
I followed your instructions.  Got slightly different prompts (don't know why; might be where I got the image from on my computer, i.e., the file chosen-the folder I chose it from, not sure), but it worked!  I really appreciate you taking the time to show me another way to upload.  Not sure why I couldn't do it as I did not have an issue before until today.

I want to wish you a Happy New Year, much success and many pleasant dreams.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

My starting length for 2019.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Dec 31, 2018)

Silverstreaks said:


> View attachment 440565
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1st: Gorgeous hair 
2nd: You probably got different prompts because I was posting it from an iPhone users viewpoint. I imagine it’s different from a pc or an Android, but I’m glad you were able to find out what worked for you. 

Maybe you could share your viewpoint in this thread:https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/wanna-post-a-hair-pic-i-gotchu-boo.841225/


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Dec 31, 2018)

I might end up at classic length this year. I was TBL last time I checked. That was in January or February. Next length check is next month, so I'll see where I am after a trim.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> 1st: Gorgeous hair
> 2nd: You probably got different prompts because I was posting it from an iPhone users viewpoint. I imagine it’s different from a pc or an Android, but I’m glad you were able to find out what worked for you.
> 
> Maybe you could share your viewpoint in this thread:https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/wanna-post-a-hair-pic-i-gotchu-boo.841225/



Thank you for the compliment.  I appreciate that.  Hopefully, I'll be able to make more improvements to reach my goal faster  .  This year, aiming for waist length.

I actually initially tried from my iPhone and then my iPad.  Then I switched to my Mac.   It was from my Mac that I followed your instructions.   It also could have been an issue with the file size as well.   I'm at a loss for words on why this became a problem.   Now, I'm going  to see if I can replace my avatar.  This should be fun!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Dec 31, 2018)

Funny, my first post in this thread was in 2012 and the first pictures I posted were in December 2014.  I really need to change something else in my regimen beside what I had been doing.  I might have to change my hairstyle, maybe it's creating some sort of stress that I may be inadvertently putting on it.  Perhaps, maybe wear it in a looser style, like a tuck and roll, instead of twists. Something where I have easy access to shampoo/condition/moisturize and quickly style in a manner where I don't have to constantly redo.  Pressing reset button!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 2, 2021)

Well, 2020 is now officially gone, and there are new goals to reach for 2021.  My overall length didn’t change due to cutting off a moderate amount of hair that grew back to last year’s starting point, but over the past year, I had been using henna for coloring my grays and for overall conditioning treatment.  That combined with trimming off damage helped me gain significant length in my problem areas.  I hope to continue to make progress in length retention overall and finally get to fuller waist length and possibly hit hip length for the first time by December 2021.  I’ve reduced the number of products I use and just stick with core products-shampoo bar, flaxseed gel, glycerin, Shea butter mix and Ayurvedic powders, particularly henna.  I also occasionally do an in-between scalp treatment with ACV spray when I get scalp itch.  I add essential oils of rosemary, peppermint, tea tree and eucalyptus to it.

I hope everyone reaches their goals for 2021.  Happy New Year !!


----------



## GGsKin (Jan 2, 2021)

@Silverstreaks Happy New Year! I wish you all the best for your length goals this year.


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2021)

After a major setback in 2018,I’m on my way back..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 2, 2021)

Lita said:


> After a major setback in 2018,I’m on my way back..
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!


I’ll be rooting for you!  Wishing you much success.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jan 2, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> @Silverstreaks Happy New Year! I wish you all the best for your length goals this year.


Thank you.  Hoping we all get to reach our goals.  Happy New Year .


----------



## Lita (Jan 3, 2021)

Silverstreaks said:


> I’ll be rooting for you!  Wishing you much success.



@Silverstreaks Thank you..I wish you the best with your hair growth journey as well..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## snoop (Feb 21, 2021)

I've been combing through old hip length,  TBL, classic length threads I just realized that this is still alive and well!

I won't make classic length this year, but I'm working on hip length.


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2021)

Silverstreaks said:


> I’ll be rooting for you!  Wishing you much success.



@Silverstreaks Aww..Thank you..I'm rooting for you as well.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Feb 22, 2021)

!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 23, 2021)

I don't know why, but I seriously believe that I could reach Classic by the end of this year (2021). I'm a few inches shy of Hip Length. I'll post updated pics next month, but I have my regimen down pat!

All I need is:

A Moisturizing Shampoo (Weekly)
A Clarifying Shampoo (Monthly)
A Rinse Out Conditioner
A Leave In/Curl Cream
Hair Grease
Gel
A Deep Conditioner

All I do is wet my hair, detangle it with conditioner, then I shampoo it twice. After that, I deep condition for an hour or more, Rinse that out and put my leave in on, followed by hair grease on the length to seal in the moisture. Then, I'll rake in some gel for hold on my curls and let it air dry.

After 2-3 days, I'll spray my hair with water, add some moisturizer followed by grease on my scalp and my length and I put it up in a bun and leave it alone until 7 days later.

Hair's been growing like weeds! And I never have crunchy curls anymore but they last for DAYS because of the grease!

I mainly use Aussie products and Novex deep conditioners. I am currently using a combing cream from Brazil as my leave in and I'm loving it!


----------



## Silverstreaks (May 27, 2021)

It’s been quite a while since I’ve been here.  I’m still continuing on my journey to reach my goal of classic length.  I’ve had to restart several times and figure out the best way to pamper and protect my hair.  I still use my Shea butter blend, my flaxseed gel, shampoo bar and Ayurvedic powders for conditioning along with my water and glycerin spray.  But the one thing I’ve used that seems to really make a difference with my hair retention is henna.  It seems to make my hair stronger and more resistant to breakage.  I still do my snip-snip on my ends when necessary - search and destroy as well as mini-trimming every 3 to 6 months as needed.  I haven’t given up, keep tweaking and revising, paying close attention to my trouble spots.  I started using henna the end of December 2019 to color my grays.  After one year (December 2020), I noticed the difference, so now I’m continuing to see if I have the same results this year.  So far, I’m liking what I’ve been experiencing.  I have a little less tapering and my top layers have gained significant length for the first time since using henna. I hope to really push past my current length by the end of this year.  It will be a first if I do.  I don’t like being stuck!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 31, 2021)

Hey y'all! I've been stupidly busy. I forgot all about this post! 

I have been wearing wigs for the past month, still doing the same routine, only now I put my hair into 2 braids and wrap them around my head, pin them in place and throw on my wigs. I'm going to do this until the end of June (maybe even until August  ). I have quite a few strands now that have landed at Full Hip Length, so I'm going to see how everything looks by the end of the Summer, or at least by July.


----------



## snoop (Jun 14, 2021)

Checking in.  Slow and steady wins the race.  

I'm just spending this year doing as as little styling as possible and I think that my hair really likes that.  It reminds me of how I started my journey.


----------



## Silverstreaks (Jun 14, 2021)

snoop said:


> Checking in.  Slow and steady wins the race.
> 
> I'm just spending this year doing as as little styling as possible and I think that my hair really likes that.  It reminds me of how I started my journey.
> 
> ...


It’s really awesome to see progress, even when you think it’s not happening.


----------



## snoop (Jun 14, 2021)

Silverstreaks said:


> It’s really awesome to see progress, even when you think it’s not happening.



So true.  About three years ago I had a setback and then the time following with little to no progress.  Last year, I decided to buckle down and then last fall to go extreme and it seems to be paying off.  I'm hoping to keep up the extreme routine for at least another year.


----------



## Lita (Jun 15, 2021)

@snoop Great progress..Looks healthy too 

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## snoop (Jun 15, 2021)

Lita said:


> @snoop Great progress..Looks healthy too
> 
> Happy Hair Growing!



Thank you!


----------



## Silverstreaks (Oct 23, 2022)

It’s been a while since I last posted here.  All this time, and I still nowhere near my goal.   Some changes I experienced, like cutting some hair off last October (2021 - about 4 to 6 inches) in order to have healthier hair, so it’s been a year and it grew back to just about where it was last year, about waist length, where I should be fully back to by the end of the year.  But these past few weeks I had been using diluted Castile soap because I ran out of my usual shampoo bar.  Needless to say, I am reminded of why I should have stayed away from it.  I’ve noticed that my hair is shedding more than usual, so I broke down and ordered the shampoo bars.  I’m going to do a bentonite clay detox as well to hopefully help normalize my scalp.  That Castile soap is very drying, even with diluting it with glycerin and oils and water.  Years ago it caused the same issue.  The take home message - NEVER AGAIN!!!!  And now, we return to our regularly scheduled hair journey.  Onward to classic length!!  Hopefully.


----------

